#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Interview Tips for all

## mangzee

If you are going to interview so here is a small e-book on interview tips. I hope you will learn some tips. All the tips are mentioned in this ebook for everyone. Before going for interview you must need to read this helpful ebook. I am sure you will learn somethings new which you didn't know before reading this. 

Best of luck.





  Similar Threads: Tips for ies interview Few Interview tips SSB  Interview Procedure And Tips Interview Skilss  - Interview Tips - Interview Preparation Pdf Download Interview Dressing Tips - Dress code for an Interview - Interview dressing Guide

----------


## shadow warrior

I came across this *2 minute video* on ' on* YouTube* about ‘*Interview tips*'- Given below is the link. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ej0U8JAhf4

----------


## jenny7625

Here are some tips interview. 
* 1.“Let’s review this after 3 months…”* If you’re  having trouble making headway with the negotiation, but you’re fine with  starting at the package they gave you, then you can use this phrases to  get a quicker boost. “Let’s review this after 3 months and talk about a  raise once you’ve had a chance to see my work.” *2. “Can we get that in writing?”* If you negotiate for a better compensation package, then make sure you get all of the details in writing.

*3. If you don’t ask for a higher salary, then the answer is always no.*  It takes some guts to push back and ask for more, but it’s far better  to ask and be turned down than not to ask at all. Getting what you want  doesn’t mean that you need to act like a jerk. Furthermore, you’re not  going to lose an offer because you tried to negotiate for a higher  salary. The recruiter is expecting you to negotiate. If you want to keep  it really simple, then just smile and ask for what you want while  offering some proof to back up your request.

----------


## jyotidas

*Thanks Mangzee for sharing the** PDF with us. Its very helpful.

Thanks,
Jyoti
abcpune.com
*

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

excellent book sir ....

----------


## bhanav

thanks........................

----------


## srikant

thanxxxxxxxxxxx........

----------

